
Use trained Keras and TensorFlow machine learning models within Ruby on Rails - sebg
https://www.cookieshq.co.uk/posts/how-to-use-trained-keras-and-tensorflow-machine-learning-models-within-ruby-on-rails
======
baxter001
Grab the stdout of a python script that calls a webservice?

There's no ruby equivalent of googleapiclient?

